# openvasd fails to start



## jewsofeast (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi,

I can't start openvasd, it returns error - 

```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/openvasd onestart
Starting openvasd.
[19239]() gpgme_new failed: User defined source 1/Not operational
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/openvasd: WARNING: failed to start openvasd
```

I've installed -

```
openvas-client-2.0.4_2 A GUI client for OpenVAS
openvas-libnasl-2.0.1_2 NASL libraries for OpenVAS
openvas-libraries-2.0.3 Libraries for OpenVAS
openvas-plugins-1.0.7_2 Plugins for OpenVAS
openvas-server-2.0.2_2 A security scanner: a fork of Nessus
```

On running [cmd=]gdb openvasd[/cmd]
I get -

```
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...(no debugging symbols found)...
(gdb) r
Starting program: /usr/local/sbin/openvasd 
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...
Loading the OpenVAS plugins...[19727]() gpgme_new failed: User defined source 1/Not operational

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x00000008007c8589 in _gpgme_release_result () from /usr/local/lib/libgpgme.so.18
(gdb) bt
#0  0x00000008007c8589 in _gpgme_release_result () from /usr/local/lib/libgpgme.so.18
#1  0x00000008007b2ff8 in _gpgme_op_reset () from /usr/local/lib/libgpgme.so.18
#2  0x00000008007b4df9 in verify_start () from /usr/local/lib/libgpgme.so.18
#3  0x00000008007b4eef in gpgme_op_verify () from /usr/local/lib/libgpgme.so.18
#4  0x0000000800690b84 in nasl_extract_signature_fprs ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libopenvasnasl.so.2
#5  0x000000000040e522 in nasl_plugin_add ()
#6  0x000000000040e2a1 in plugins_reload ()
#7  0x0000000000411afb in main ()
(gdb)
```


----------



## ring_zero (Apr 8, 2012)

This is because gpgme_new fails if gpgme_check_version is not called.
You need to download the patch.

In order to apply the patch, navigate to security/openvas-libnasl/work[cmd=]patch < "directory you downloaded the patch to"/10_fix_gpgme.dpatch[/cmd] The patch will give you a prompt 
	
	



```
File to patch:
```
 At this prompt type:[cmd=]openvas-libnasl-2.0.1/nasl/nasl_signature.c[/cmd] The patch should succeed.  You can then navigate to security/openvas-libnasl and `make install clean` This will recompile the libnasl, and should fix the issue.


----------

